

Show HN: Visual Resume - tomtomlv
http://www.skillgram.com

======
fundamental
"Use it for 21.95 EUR (5.95 EUR) per year" does not accurately state the
price. Elsewhere this is clarified to mean "21.95 EUR after the first year"
and the 5.95 seems to be linked with a sale which is not active.

"Refund policy...We have no refund policy." just state 'we do not offer
refunds' or similar, as that is the policy that you have attempted to state.

The example CV is quite poor IMO.

\- "gooogle" is misspelled

\- no tooltips on the UI with vague icons

\- "I am an engineer ..." is not a good placeholder

\- the "vis"ual arts education section is cut off and it does not expand when
hovered over or clicked

\- mostly empty drop downs when I click on on code types

\- pretty much useless code examples on others

\- all sorts of self proclaimed experience in languages with pretty much
nothing to back it up

perhaps having a link to a blog where you did something novel with a language
in that dropdown?

~~~
tomtomlv
Thanks for the great feedback.

Just to note, it is an imaginary CV with imaginary companies :)

------
tomtomlv
This is an experimental approach of writing a resume or CV. This site allows
creation of easy readable resume. There you can put as much information as you
like without flooding the initial page. This site is more intended for
software engineers. For example, there is a nice way to add code samples.
Secondary or for someone maybe even primary value of this site is for self
development, as there you can easily see you knowledge status.

~~~
itsbits
can improve UX. Resume is where we see all the content with out any
interactions..atleast thats what i feel...

~~~
tomtomlv
UX or UI? ... thanks for feedback ...

